# REPEAT Deworming in 10 days?



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Am I supposed to always deworm and then again in 10 days or what? This confuses me. Nobody has the same answer. I use Safeguard and Ivermectin. Do both of those require a 10 day later redose? Is that just for goats that have problems getting rid of the worms?


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

The Lifecycle of almost all worms is 21 Days, Deworming again at 21 days will kill all newly hatched eggs.

We were just taking this at school (College)

Melissa


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmmm....this is news to me! I never did that with the horses????????????? And I haven't done it with the goats??????


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I know I had to redose my litter of puppies in 10 days to completely rid them of worms. I have heard from some people that they do that with their goats. I'm just not sure what to listen to. I just dewormed everyone with Safeguard and I repeated it in 10 days, just to be sure. I don't use Safeguard often but I did this time.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Repeat in 10 days for both. I usually shift the herd into a special area for 12 hours after each dosage, to keep the adult worms out of their pasture etc.


----------



## Chinook (Mar 9, 2008)

The vet told us we would have to reworm our buckling, but he had gotten a bad case of worms (it was the first time we'd had a goat with worms so he became pretty sick before we got it taken care of). The rest of the herd just got one dose.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Depends on the parasites and your animals condition. 

Life cylce is 14-21 days, you can actually look your parasite species up and figure this out for your self. 

If you have animals that are not in good condition then they will benifit for a repeat deworming. If they are in lovely flesh and healthy other wise then once is enough. 

The first dose kills the adult parasites that lay eggs, but this triggers the developing larvea to move to their primary site in the body and begin developing into adults. Coming back in a few weeks then kills off this next generation. 

This gives the goat enough time to regain nutrients for it self, improve it's immune system enough to to hold the next population of parasites in check with better resistance.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice answer JO. 
If I want to get rid of worms and lice what do you recommend? (both product / combination, and timing?)
thx.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

#1 Proper supplementation. Parasites, external and internal are a sign that there is something lacking in the goats diet, something wrong with the goat's environment, or the methods of management being used. Goats need: excellent minerals, in particular copper, cobalt and selenium, depending on where you are. (copy what excellent breeders do in your area.) 
They need good quality food. (grass ain't enough.) They need room and light. 

Kelp improves food utilization and mineral conversion, it also has more than 40 bio-available minerals in it and can be a great supplement in times of stress and weather change. Folks who use kelp report less parasites and better feed utilization. 

Eliminate sugar in the animals diet will keep flies, and lice down.

Chemical ways: 
Medications: Lots of powders available for lice. Use them topically or in the bedding. Only class of wormer that kills lice and mites is ivermectin and it is most effective if used via injection, cattle 1% injectable. 

Non-chemical ways: In spring, wash and clip the goats. Dust them with de (please do not breathe DE.) Make sure you offer supplements. Clean up enviroment, remove infected bedding, spray barn walls down with a natural pyremethin insecticide. Feed garlic (high in sulfur.) You will see a reduction a lice, and it will gradually fade away. Parasites like deficient hosts, so these problems become much more manageable when the animals health improves. 

Increasing the amount of light in the barn may help. The tend to like the dark, like vampires.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

You cannot get rid of worms. These are symbiotic creatures; parasites do have a purpose in our domestic livestock. You can make it so that parasites are not real problem, by management and the the intelligent use of medications.

Parasites are a stimulant to the animals immune system, and also seems to help the gut ecology in times of feed change. (Which can kill a ruminant.) It's impossible to totally rid an animal of parasites, and this is not our goal. The better thing to do is to work on the animals immune system so it can easily handle the parasites in the environment that it has to deal with. The animals immune system hold parasites in check, and keeps them from killing the goat. 

Minerals improve the immune system of the animal by improving the animals ability to resist invasions. Copper is such a fascinating mineral because it repels so many invaders, copper is always the first thing to look at when you are having problems with parasites. Sulphur seems to be connected with lice. Lice can sometimes be a sign that there is not enough sulphur available to the animal. This information you must find out through your local sources, it's not a good idea to add lots of individual minerals to the animals diet on the basis of one source of info, so check around in your area to see what is recommended. 

Get fecal done to confirm what kind of parasites you have. Go look up the lifecycle of that parasite. Consider your own needs, are you going to be milking? Then fine tune your parasite control plan. it's hard to say exactly what you need to do. Generally, goats need de-worming after kidding and before breeding. Goats need de-worming when they are moved (Hi-Stress) 
You may need to use a de-wormer therapeutically at certain times of the goats life (in times of illness) but all goats need a de-wormer as part of their regular maintainence. 
When you need to do it is defined by their health and what their body condition is telling you, and if they are meeting your goals for them.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I know that mine look copper deficient, some more than others. I have two 8 week old kids with bald tail tips. I have ordered the bolus stuff from valley vet. 
For the worms an dlice , I know they will never really go away, I just meant manage, but good to clarify for everyone.  
I was thinking of using safeguard orally, and either cylence or cydectin (don't remember which, sorry) topically. I used the Eprinex topically about 6 weeks ago for lice, and saw a big reduction, I missed the re-peat in 3 weeks. (I am not using the milk.)
I am sur ethe copper will help too, and getting the fleeces off the pygoras. I should get another kelp, I was told to use it, but not why.
Thanks!!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, the vet that is re-doing the disbudding on some of my kids (different vet that what messed up!) called to say the kids have cocci, as expected, so I asked him about the lice and worms, he recommended Dectomax. (injectable ivomec product) at 1cc/75 lbs. Of course most of us here seldom agree with vets, so what do YOU all think?  
Should I use the safeguard orally and cydectin topically (or cylence topically);
Or should I believe the vet and use the dectomax subQ;
Use one then repeat with the other in 10 - 20 days?
Or, what are your suggestions and thoughts, experiences.


----------

